# Mesa de mezcla amplificada 150+150 w



## rash (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola a todos, despues de leer varios temas de esta magnifica web, donde hay una gran cantidad de información muy interesante, he extraido varios circuitos y me he decidido a amplificar una pequeña mesa de mezclas que tengo desde hace ya muchos años, y la verdad al final es la que mas utilizo en todas las fiestas.
la mesa tiene 4 entradas de mic y dos de linea estereo y la quiero amplificar con modulos híbridos tipo STK 4048, añadirle unos vumetros LM3915 y un control de tono tipo TDA 1524. Todo esto lo quiero meter en una pequeña caja de herramientas para conseguir un equipo compacto y de potencia elevada.
.........van unas fotos de comienzo.......

.....saludos para todos.........


----------



## juan_g (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola Rash, la idea está buena... hace un tiempo estoy con ganas de hacer un equipo compacto que posea mezcladora, ecualizador, vúmetros, salida stereo, etc. etc....
Si tenés los esquemas de los circuitos que están en la foto y los PCB. pasalos.
Los probaste? Cómo suenan?


----------



## rash (Sep 29, 2008)

...juan_g posteo el esquema del amplificador con STK 4048 de 150 W así como el PCB que esta preparado para realizarlo mediante plancha y a escala real... espero te sirva... saludos.

ah van el esquema y el pcb del protector de altavoces,,,


----------



## javier26 (Sep 29, 2008)

hola, que tal amplifica el sonido , sale bien?


----------



## rash (Sep 30, 2008)

...bueno despues de unas horas de trabajo ya he realizado el control de tonos basado en TDA 1524 y he colocado la mesa de mezclas en la caja de herramientas, ahora toca colocar jacks de entradas, vumetros y las fuentes de alimentacion tanto para la mesa+previo+vumetros+ventiladores como para los dos modulos STK 4048....
.....javier26 todavia no he probado los modulos tengo que recoger el transformador para alimentarlos ya te cuento........

.saludos........


----------



## rash (Oct 3, 2008)

...un par de horitas mas de trabajo y vumetro terminado!


----------



## leop4 (Oct 3, 2008)

tenes el pcb del vumetro? gracias.


----------



## rash (Oct 4, 2008)

ah se me paso colgarla... la pcb esta escala y espejada para hacerla mediante plancha....
...saludos


----------



## rash (Oct 10, 2008)

...hola a todos... ya he colocado conectores de entrada y salida así como los ventiladores para los módulos de 150 W.........y así va quedando..

saludos.....


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 10, 2008)

te quedo muy lindo falta q subas un videito


----------



## santiago (Oct 10, 2008)

la fuente de alimentación entra en esa caja? por que necesitas unos 350 400w de transformador, o lo vas a poner en otra caja

te va quedando muy lindo, la verdad, el stk 4048 es un flor de integrado a 4 omhs uno que arme lleva casi 2 años andando con un sub boschmann de 12"

saludos


----------



## rash (Oct 12, 2008)

..si la fuente tambien ya dentro de la caja.. van las dos fuentes de alilmentación, la de los módulos STK y otra para el resto de circuitos..

ahí va una fotito del interior todavía sin terminar...

...saludos


----------



## rash (Oct 12, 2008)

buenas ... hoy he hechado algunas fotos de como esta quedando...
durante la próxima semana lo probaré haber como suena....

...saludos a todos...


----------



## rash (Oct 12, 2008)

...haber si puedo poner más fotitos...


----------



## rash (Oct 12, 2008)

...uy¡¡ se me colaron otras fotos...


----------



## rash (Oct 30, 2008)

...Hola a todos ya lo terminé y lo probé con dos parlantes de 500 W 15 "  suena bien y con una potencia considerable, después de una hora funcionando a todo volumen no calentó tanto, me esperaba que se calentaría más...espero os decidais a montarlo merece la pena y con el gabinete que yo he elegido quedo muy lindo y muy compacto... he subido un documento que recoge todo lo necesario para su realización así como las fotos realizadas...

...saludos y un abrazo a todos desde Málaga (España).

Rash...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 30, 2008)

Que buen buen material. Felicitaciones!

Saludos.


----------



## SPACE BOY (Nov 5, 2008)

Que buen proyecto te has montado hombre yo que tanto buscaba algo completo .......... este circuito  merece la pena hacerlo........ Saludos y Felicitaciones

Una cosita queria preguntarte el trasformador puedo ocupar por uno de chapas en forma E por que no consigo uno toroidal saludo .....gracias


----------



## rash (Nov 6, 2008)

...hola.. claro que puedes utilizar ese transformador... la salida tiene que ser de 40+40 V y una potencia mínima de 400 VA para poder sacar todo el rendimiento a los módulos STK...
...saludos.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 6, 2008)

Menuda pasada de proyecto, además de que las fotos te han quedado muy artisticas.

Felicidades.


----------



## andersonF (Nov 6, 2008)

hola rash.
queria preguntarte si el transformador lo compro o tu lo hiciste?
o si sabes como bobinarlo me dices como, o si conoces de alguien que me pueda ayudar con un nucleo toroide que tengo me comentas.
gracias.
te quedo muy lindo tu proyecto.


----------



## el tierno (Nov 7, 2008)

muy bonito amplificador peor para mi opinion se ubiera visto mas bonito si todo entraria en la caja y pues la tapa cerraria el mixer entiendo por las fotos que el espacio es pequeño bueno sigue asi amix que yop me toy animando a hacer uno jejeje


----------



## adrianksa (Nov 8, 2008)

Hoye te quedo muy bien, una pregunta que disparadores usaste para los STK ?


----------



## rash (Nov 9, 2008)

hola andersonF... el transformador no lo hice, lo compré... hacer un transformador toroidal no es una tarea fácil, de todas formas mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacen-transformadores-toroidales-12012/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-8080/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/transformadores-toroidales-8713/

..espero te sirva... saludos


hola adrianksa...para el radiador utilice uno que tenía de una fuente de alimentación de dimensiones 210x100x35 mm en espesor de 5 mm... su resistencia térmica creo que anda por los 3ºC/W...

..si quieres echar un vistazo sobre la teoría de radiadores mira por este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/disipadores-6269/

...saludos

... dejo algunas fotos del interior... saludos.....


----------



## SPACE BOY (Nov 17, 2008)

bueno gracias.... te cuento que ya voy recien por el 50% del material que necesito para armar este proyecto es que aca los componentes en su mayoria los stk son muy dudosos de donde provienen ademas de ser caros los hay de fabricacion china a diferencia de uno de fabricacion coreana o japonesa que es el mejor sobrepasa los 50$ y los chinos no mas de 50 pesos bolivianoss


----------



## rash (Nov 22, 2008)

..yo los compré por 9,00 euros, (no muy caros) y en una tienda que me ofrecieron total garantía de su autenticidad...pero es verdad que hay que tener mucho cuidado con éste tema...
... ahora estoy trabajando para colocar dentro del  amplificador un reproductor mp4 de 8 Gb y colocar la pantalla y botones del mp4 junto a los vumetros... haber como queda... saludos.


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 8, 2009)

yo tengo una duda, perdonen mi ignorancia,  he visto varias veces que usan una cosa redonda de la que salen cables como una especie de bobina o transformador,como la que usa rash en su circuito, quisiera saber que es y donde consigo uno .


----------



## rash (Ene 9, 2009)

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo una duda, perdonen mi ignorancia,  he visto varias veces que usan una cosa redonda de la que salen cables como una especie de bobina o transformador,como la que usa rash en su circuito, quisiera saber que es y donde consigo uno .



..nada hombre para eso estamos

...creo que te refieres al transformador de alimentación... sirve para obtener de la red electrica la tensión necesaria para el funcionamiento del los módulos amplificador, es decir transformadorrma los 230V (en España) a una tension de 42+42V... suele ser la parte más cara de un amplificador...
...decir que si por ejemplo haces un amplificador que funcione a 12V no te haría falta si lo alimentas con una batería de coche, pero si lo quieres enchufar a la red electrica de tu casa es necesario el transformador....

.. saludos...


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 10, 2009)

esque me extrañó la forma que tiene no lo conocía gracias, otra pregunta cunta intencidad (A) consme el circuito en el lado primario del transformador?


----------



## rash (Ene 11, 2009)

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> esque me extrañó la forma que tiene no lo conocía gracias, otra pregunta cunta intencidad (A) consme el circuito en el lado primario del transformador?




...el transformador que he instalado en el amplificador es este:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4209251.

..con una potencia de 625 VA y con un secundario de 2x40V y 2x7,81A..

...la intensidad que consume de primario es de 625VA/230V = 2,7A..

..saludos


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 12, 2009)

gracias


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 12, 2009)

es caro parece


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2009)

No, Jagrmax, un transformador toroidal de 625VA por 61 Euros (300 pesos argentinos más o menos) no es nada caro.
Acá cuesta eso uno EI (los cuadrados que todos conocemos) de 600VA.

Saludos


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 12, 2009)

aca en chile son como 51 mil pesos no conosco mucho el precio de transformadores pero es solo una impresion subjetiva para mi 51.000 pesos es arto me alcanza como para 2 reproductores dvd. jaja tendria que ahorrar 

bueno

 gracias a todos


----------



## yummy16-ag (Feb 6, 2009)

hola rash muy completo tu aporte esta de lujo tu super proyecto.Tengo una duda con el protector de altavoces ¿el diseño en PCB es estereo o mono, porque en el diagrama veo que es estereo o estoy equivocado?.Hay que usar dos rele para cada salida?.Gracias saludos


----------



## rash (Feb 6, 2009)

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> hola rash muy completo tu aporte esta de lujo tu super proyecto.Tengo una duda con el protector de altavoces ¿el diseño en PCB es estereo o mono, porque en el diagrama veo que es estereo o estoy equivocado?.Hay que usar dos rele para cada salida?.Gracias saludos




...hola, te comento, el pcb es estereo, es decir las salidas de altavoz de los dos modulos amplificador van al pcb y de aquí salen para los altavoces.... lleva dos relé uno para cada altavoz....

te adjunto el pcb por el lado de componentes para que te fijes en el detalle... 

.... espero haberte ayudado y si no, aquí estamos... saludos


----------



## yummy16-ag (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola Gracias por responder sos un master. No sabes como puedo conectar un poteciometro de 50K log como volumen.Gracias y saludos.


----------



## rash (Feb 9, 2009)

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gracias por responder sos un master. No sabes como puedo conectar un poteciometro de 50K log como volumen.Gracias y saludos.



...para conectar el pote hazlo como indica la figura, los extremos del potenciometro van: uno a masa y el otro a la señal de entrada; el centro al amplificador... saludos


----------



## yummy16-ag (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola gracias, en el circuito del protector donde esta conectada la masa de los parlantes si es estereo como vos decisy probandolo en el programa me explota el BC549 y el BC337.Gracias yperdona la molestia.chau y saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 8, 2009)

no lo estaras simulando en livewire no?

saludos


----------



## yummy16-ag (Mar 20, 2009)

Si que no sirve el livewire en que prog se pueden simular que sea mejor. 
Saludos......


----------



## rash (Mar 30, 2009)

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> Hola gracias, en el circuito del protector donde esta conectada la masa de los parlantes si es estereo como vos decisy probandolo en el programa me explota el BC549 y el BC337.Gracias yperdona la molestia.chau y saludos



Hola, las masas de los altavoces van directamente a la toma central de masas de la fuente de alimentación... si lo conectas así te debería funcionar... saludos


----------



## vdfe (May 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, excelente montaje rash, yo tambien arme varios amplificadore con stk, pero por prestarlos me los quemaron, ni modos, me sobrevive uno que es de 100watts, que esta dentro de una cajita de madera, y se me ocurrio ponerle una pantallita lcd para ver la cancion que se esta reproduciendo de un disco duro multimedia de los varatos jejeje XD
aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/302006/ _creo que ya lo habias visto


----------

